# Easy plants to grow that....



## NoG0ingBack (Feb 26, 2010)

Spread? that require low lighting, no co2 reactor and temperature between 70-80.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

NoG0ingBack said:


> Spread? that require low lighting, no co2 reactor and temperature between 70-80.


Water Sprite (floating) and Banana Plants 
We started out with a few small chunks of water sprite and now it's almost covering the surface of one of our tanks, and another chunk in a different tank has tripled in size. 
Banana plants have bottoms that look like a bunch of bananas and they seem to root and grow leaves very easily. We have no special lighting or anything else in our tanks.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

floating: hornwort, duckweed, pearlweed, water sprite
nice: java fern
java moss


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

NoG0ingBack said:


> Spread? that require low lighting, no co2 reactor and temperature between 70-80.


NGB:

Also anubias but please note that they are slow growing.

TR


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Also Anubias normally prefer to root themselves on wood so if you can make that happen its pretty cool


----------



## ajguzik (Mar 8, 2010)

Java fern and anubias are two of my favorites. Both are relatively slow growing. Java fern sprout complete new plants at the end of the leaves. Once a month or so i break them off and tie the new plants to a piece of driftwood or a plant weight with fishing line.


----------



## Gourami Freak (Mar 6, 2010)

there is salvinia a floating plant that spreads like a weed similer to duck weed but biger.


----------

